# Scorch has a serious swollen leg!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry photos are large right now, they will resize.

Yesterday Scorch started limping and I noticed his leg was slightly swollen. He went to bed last night, and this morning it is WAY worse???? He has no wounds, but this looks just like the swelling to a leg after a dog fight. Anyone had woundless swelling before? Lisa maybe? Bee sting? Wasp sting?

He hasn't been ran or worked in 2 days so I don't think it is an injury from that that.....But maybe a running injury can show up later? Maybe a tore muscle in the front leg? He show no pain in me touching it, or moving it, but I don't doubt it hurts.

Last night when I first noticed ( As you can see Xena told him to make faces that me lol)

















This morning ( sorry I ambushed him while he was peeing)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia had that happen and I was trippin out trying to find any sort of wound. When we took him in they said it was most likely from a spider or ground wasp. They gave him a shot of fluids that went under the skin and made him look like a hunch back, poor boy. With in 2 days the fluids spread out and did their job and he was totally fine. If he likes to lay out in the dirt I's guess ground wasps too. Poor boy I hope you get it figured out and he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright Wasps are most likely the issue then, we removed some fencing a couple weeks ago, and they had a nest in there. They haven't bothered the dogs as of yet ( until now), but I'll bet it was them. I didn't know a sting would swell that much. I haven't had to much trouble with bugs other than when Kamakazi and Mae both had allergic reactions to a bug and thier whole faces swelled. They looked like Bull Terrier mixes lmao.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

have u felt for any welts/bumps on his leg


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww poor dogs. I'm guessing it was the wasps if their nest was disturbed. He may be semi allergic and that's why the swelling is so bad. Poor guy, give him a hug for me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> have u felt for any welts/bumps on his leg


Yeah, its not hard or anything, just soft swelling. I searched and felt all over for a cut or puncture (he has deer antlers that I thought might have got him) and there is nothing other than swelling.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

give him some Benedryl.. should take the swelling down.. might wanna run him to the vet too in case he's highly allergic to bees/wasps


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Luna was like that last month I noticed her limping in the evening I checked her out closely couldnt find nothing no puncture wound no swelling no heat nothing . By morning she was swelled unbelievably and wouldnt even put weight on it, looked closer and there was this crater looking wound with puss comming out and dried all around it. I took her to the vet since I was out of antibiotics and it looked infected even though was just over night. He thought a brown recluse bit her and had to clean it out was nasty looking , put her on antibiotics and gave her a couple shots for pain and swelling . By the next day swelling was gone and she was back to normal couldnt even tell there was a wound there { I dont think a recluse did it since it healed so fast without scaring} but was most likely some kinda bite. Maybe he got bit by something?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can try benadryl but he could have got an infection from the smallest prick of something that you cannot feel. If this has been going on longer than a few days my bet would be on an infection. Give a heavy dose of benadryl like 100mg because he is so big and give it twice today. Check the leg for for any heat, if you feel heat put him on antibiotics ASAP. if the swelling does not go down my tonight or tomorrow morning then put him on antibiotics right away. I have had similar things happen and it was an infection from a small scratch or puncture that I could not fine.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

poor guy  hope you get it taken care of and he gets better soon.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

how's he doing? hopefully better


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> how's he doing? hopefully better


:goodpost: How is he today?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We went to the vet yesterday a couple hours after I posted and they shot him full of goodies and his leg is now almost back to normal. We went with the wasp theory and looks like that worked! He should be all better by tomorrow or the next day. Well all the swelling should be gone by then, it may be sore still.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what I thought. I thought he'd get better after the shot just like D


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad he is getting better and you figured out what the issue was! Poor guy!


----------

